# Safe alternatives to rawhide?



## Lovemymunchkins

Ever since I read this article concerning rawhide:
Danger Rawhide

I refuse to give my dogs anything with rawhide in it. It's a personal choice and I just don't feel it is safe. I know there are plenty of people out there who have fed/feed rawhide treats and don't have any problems with their dogs, but, for me, I'm not willing to take the chance...

My question is, besides bully sticks, are there any other safe alternatives to rawhide?

My dogs love to chew, and they love their bully sticks, but, I was just hoping there was something else out there I could alternate with bully sticks for them. 

I've heard of Lamb and Beef Trachea as being good chews for them, has anyone else tried or heard good things about either of those or any other products I may have not heard of?


----------



## whiteleo

Yeah, rawhide is icky, have never given it to my bull terriers, I did however give them lots of merrick dog bone treats that included moo tubes, tracheas, they are a pretty good dog treat, but very rich, so just a little at a time. But aren't you on a raw diet, and if you are why not give them buffalo ribs. They come in a bag of about 12-14 frozen ribs and they seem they might be perfect for your little ones.


----------



## lorih1770

Bully sticks


----------



## wags

*Hi!*

Your dogs are small, but you could go to the butcher and ask for a knuckle bone which I don't know about the size for yours, but if you leave it uncooked (raw) this is a great chew alternative. Also I use kong toys which you can find small ones for smaller dogs and i put them overnight in the freezer with vanilla low fat or non fat plain vanilla yogurt. My dogs love this they think its like ice cream (what they don't know can't hurt them haha) and its good for them. also I know about the peanut butter scare but their are safe peanut butters out there you can either fill it with this and have it soft or I freeze this also and it takes them laonger then to get through it. Which is a nice alternative. also nylabones and nylant type ones are good. And I cant think of the name but they have those ones shaped like dinasaurs near the healthy edible treats, which are another (if your dog likes them) alternative.
The kong toys are great though and the knuckle bones form the buthcer.


----------



## rannmiller

You'll want to be careful with knuckle bones and other weight bearing bones regardless, but especially with dogs as small as yours. I think the Nylabones are a good alternative, along with Kongs. Also, if you switch to prety model raw, they will get some really good chewing in every day as well. You might also look into getting some chicken feet for them to chew on. They're a natural source of glucosamine and my pups love them! Yes, they look disgusting, but that doesn't mean they aren't good for your dogs, and with how tiny your yorkies are, it will probably take them at least a little while to get through the chicken feet. 

Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs

I like Nylabones, but only the original flavor ones. Seems like the flavored ones are softer and tend to break off larger chips.


----------



## Winniesdad

Im not sure if these are the best or not by Winnie loves Cow Hoof treats.


----------



## Winniesdad

Here's some other alternatives:

Merrick Pet Foods - Treats

PS I dont work for these guys :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Both of my dogs go crazy for the Merrick Texas Taffy. They don't get it very often but they are very appreciative when they do!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

whiteleo said:


> Yeah, rawhide is icky, have never given it to my bull terriers, I did however give them lots of merrick dog bone treats that included moo tubes, tracheas, they are a pretty good dog treat, but very rich, so just a little at a time. But aren't you on a raw diet, and if you are why not give them buffalo ribs. They come in a bag of about 12-14 frozen ribs and they seem they might be perfect for your little ones.


Rawhide is icky... I've only ever given it to my very first yorkie, Jaden. When I first got him I didn't know any better and he adored Pig Ears, it was the only thing that would calm him down if I was leaving him alone to go out somewhere so I'd give him one to chew on....after I'd given him a few, I started wondering if they were healthy or not and started doing my research and that was when I found that article...ever since then I won't give them anything that contains even the smallest amount of rawhide.

I have them on a pre-made raw diet currently (Natures Variety and Primal)
I've never heard of given them buffalo ribs...I'll have to look into that...thanks! :smile:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

lorih1770 said:


> Bully sticks


I do give them bully sticks and they go CRAZY for them! :smile: I am just looking for some other alternatives along with bully sticks.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

wags said:


> Your dogs are small, but you could go to the butcher and ask for a knuckle bone which I don't know about the size for yours, but if you leave it uncooked (raw) this is a great chew alternative. Also I use kong toys which you can find small ones for smaller dogs and i put them overnight in the freezer with vanilla low fat or non fat plain vanilla yogurt. My dogs love this they think its like ice cream (what they don't know can't hurt them haha) and its good for them. also I know about the peanut butter scare but their are safe peanut butters out there you can either fill it with this and have it soft or I freeze this also and it takes them laonger then to get through it. Which is a nice alternative. also nylabones and nylant type ones are good. And I cant think of the name but they have those ones shaped like dinasaurs near the healthy edible treats, which are another (if your dog likes them) alternative.
> The kong toys are great though and the knuckle bones form the buthcer.


I do have kongs for all of them and have filled them with peanutbutter, I've never tried freezing the yogurt though...that's a great idea! A good way for them to get their probiotics in as well. :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

RawFedDogs said:


> I like Nylabones, but only the original flavor ones. Seems like the flavored ones are softer and tend to break off larger chips.


good suggestion rawfedogs
nylabone big chews work out pretty good for my pitbulls...small slivers missing (which makes it suck to step on) but other then that no real damage. I think you are on to something about the flavor because the big chews are flavorless i beleive.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

rannmiller said:


> You'll want to be careful with knuckle bones and other weight bearing bones regardless, but especially with dogs as small as yours. I think the Nylabones are a good alternative, along with Kongs. Also, if you switch to prety model raw, they will get some really good chewing in every day as well. You might also look into getting some chicken feet for them to chew on. They're a natural source of glucosamine and my pups love them! Yes, they look disgusting, but that doesn't mean they aren't good for your dogs, and with how tiny your yorkies are, it will probably take them at least a little while to get through the chicken feet.
> 
> Good luck!


Chicken feet huh? I suppose that isn't any more disgusting that what a bully stick is made of  Thanks for the tip! Where would you buy them? Like the grocery store or would you have to go to a special butcher?


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

RawFedDogs said:


> I like Nylabones, but only the original flavor ones. Seems like the flavored ones are softer and tend to break off larger chips.


I've tried Nylabones before and maybe I just have avid chewers but the ones for their size, even the original flavors, have ALWAYS broken off even after just a little while of chewing and I am terrified that they are going to swallow it and choke to death, especially after reading about a incidents with peoples pets involving Nylabones so we haven't had any Nylabones around here for a while...:frown: I wish they made one small enough for them that was actually tough enough to not break off into pieces


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

Winniesdad said:


> Here's some other alternatives:
> 
> Merrick Pet Foods - Treats
> 
> PS I dont work for these guys :biggrin:


Thanks! I'll have to look into some of Merricks treats...sounds like they are winners around here :biggrin:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Lovemymunchkins said:


> I've tried Nylabones before and maybe I just have avid chewers but the ones for their size, even the original flavors, have ALWAYS broken off even after just a little while of chewing and I am terrified that they are going to swallow it and choke to death, especially after reading about a incidents with peoples pets involving Nylabones so we haven't had any Nylabones around here for a while...:frown: I wish they made one small enough for them that was actually tough enough to not break off into pieces


have you tried the nylabone galielo bone? i think they make them small enough for tiny dogs. i have heard people on the pitbull forums have great luck with their pitbulls and these bones. i havent tried them myself since the big chews work for my boy and my dads pitbull.

Nylabone Galileo Bone for Dogs - Dog.com


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

PeanutsMommy said:


> have you tried the nylabone galielo bone? i think they make them small enough for tiny dogs. i have heard people on the pitbull forums have great luck with their pitbulls and these bones. i havent tried them myself since the big chews work for my boy and my dads pitbull.
> 
> Nylabone Galileo Bone for Dogs - Dog.com


I've not heard of that one...I'll have to check the local pet stores around here and see if any of them carry it...thanks!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

your welcome  hope they work out for your little chewers


----------



## ChattyCathy

The nylabones don't work for my dogs either. They chew them to pieces. I went to PetSmart and asked for an alternative and for the life of me I can't remember the name but when I go back there I will check it out because I want more. They look like bones and don't splinter off no matter how long or hard they are chewed and I have CHEWERS. They are still in one piece which is quite amazing to me.

I stopped giving rawhide when I heard and read that they are dangerous for dogs and my own dog vomited up a big chunk of undigested rawhide. Yuck. I'd rather stick to something that isn't treat based either.

What are bully sticks? I never heard of them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

6'', 12'' Merrick Bully Sticks Dog Chews, Single, 10-, 25-Packs 

bully sticks are treat based. they are to put it simple they are bull penises. safer then rawhide


----------



## rannmiller

ChattyCathy said:


> I went to PetSmart and asked for an alternative and for the life of me I can't remember the name but when I go back there I will check it out because I want more. They look like bones and don't splinter off no matter how long or hard they are chewed and I have CHEWERS. They are still in one piece which is quite amazing to me.


When you figure out what it is, you have to let me in on the secret. My dogs are also chew-aholics so anything that can stand up to them but keep them interested without breaking their teeth is always appreciated!




ChattyCathy said:


> What are bully sticks? I never heard of them.


Bull "pizzles" I do believe :wink:


----------



## rannmiller

Lovemymunchkins said:


> Chicken feet huh? I suppose that isn't any more disgusting that what a bully stick is made of  Thanks for the tip! Where would you buy them? Like the grocery store or would you have to go to a special butcher?


I found them at Walmart once upon a time, but I haven't seen them there in months unless you count the Walmart in Elko (rural NE Nevada). Apparently the pet food industry is paying top dollar for them now so it's harder to get ahold of them. My local butcher shop said they could order a case of them for me, and I think some ethnic markets might carry them. They aren't so disgusting once you get used to them, I promise :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i see chicken feet at the ethnic markets all the time. doesnt matter which ethnicity either...seems like we are the only ones that dont use them. i beleive the are pretty inexpensive at the ethnic market


----------



## ChattyCathy

rannmiller said:


> When you figure out what it is, you have to let me in on the secret. My dogs are also chew-aholics so anything that can stand up to them but keep them interested without breaking their teeth is always appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull "pizzles" I do believe :wink:


I plan on going sometime this week and I'll get back to you. They are the best things I've had ever. (Well, the dogs have had.... ha, ha.)


----------



## ChattyCathy

rannmiller said:


> When you figure out what it is, you have to let me in on the secret. My dogs are also chew-aholics so anything that can stand up to them but keep them interested without breaking their teeth is always appreciated!


You won't believe this RM, they chipped these bones just today. But, I had to go to PetSmart and this is what they are... So far these seem to work the best and I'm a little surprised by it. Dentleys Chewrite Choobles, natural flavor sterilized beef bone. They aren't solid and I usually put some peanut butter in one of the ends when I go to work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Postal

I use Kong toys. His favorite is the one you stuff with treats. He's been using just about daily for 2 months and there aren't even any teeth marks, yet.


----------



## chowder

I wish I could get Rocky to chew on his Kongs or Nylabones. He looks at both of them and then at me like "why in the world would I chew on rubber?". I will say he also doesn't chew on furniture or anything else in the house. Chows aren't usually destructive indoors. The only problem I really have with him is chewing up sticks. We call him our little chipper/shredder machine. I've seen him drag small trees out of the woods and start working on them. I suppose as long as he's not actually eating any of them, it's not going to hurt him and there's no way I'm going to pick up all the branches in the woods and keep them away from him. I haven't figured out what doggie survival instinct this stick hoarding and chewing behavior is yet but apparently its some deep seated need to create mulch.


----------



## ChattyCathy

Postal said:


> I use Kong toys. His favorite is the one you stuff with treats. He's been using just about daily for 2 months and there aren't even any teeth marks, yet.


Mine chew on these too and no teeth marks here either. I change off stuffing the kongs and the bones w/peanut butter when I leave. But, they still like bones best.


----------



## ChattyCathy

chowder said:


> I wish I could get Rocky to chew on his Kongs or Nylabones. He looks at both of them and then at me like "why in the world would I chew on rubber?". I will say he also doesn't chew on furniture or anything else in the house. Chows aren't usually destructive indoors. The only problem I really have with him is chewing up sticks. We call him our little chipper/shredder machine. I've seen him drag small trees out of the woods and start working on them. I suppose as long as he's not actually eating any of them, it's not going to hurt him and there's no way I'm going to pick up all the branches in the woods and keep them away from him. I haven't figured out what doggie survival instinct this stick hoarding and chewing behavior is yet but apparently its some deep seated need to create mulch.


My dogs chew on branches small and large too! I wonder... does anyone know if they are good/bad for them? Mine seem to swallow them too.


----------



## RawFedDogs

ChattyCathy said:


> My dogs chew on branches small and large too! I wonder... does anyone know if they are good/bad for them? Mine seem to swallow them too.


They have no effect. Neither good nor bad.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i think the biggest thing to worry about with sticks is how well they digest them. it may hurt coming out


----------



## rannmiller

Is there any possibility of splinters in the gums?


----------



## ChattyCathy

RawFedDogs said:


> They have no effect. Neither good nor bad.


Thx. Good to know!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins

rannmiller said:


> Is there any possibility of splinters in the gums?


I don't know, I'd imagine if they are sharp they could cause there gums to bleed just like anything else sharp on their gums would.
Thankfully, none of mine chew sticks but, if they did, besides the possibility of them hurting their gums or hurting themselves in the process of passing them, I wonder what kind of intestinal damage they could cause? Do dogs actually have the acids required to break down sticks?


----------

